# Need help with itunes!



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

*The problem I'm having is with syncing my itunes. I had to restore my ipod, and now, even though I have over 9,100 songs on my itunes, only about 90 songs are syncing to my ipod. I have no idea why it's doing this or how to fix it. Please help!*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

What version of iTunes do you have?

What type of iPod do you have?


----------



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> What version of iTunes do you have?
> 
> What type of iPod do you have?


 Thanks
I'm not sure what version of itunes. It's the most current, I guess. Whenever I get a message from apple, saying there's updates, I dl it. 
The ipod is a classic 120 gb.

I wasn't having a single problem like this before yesterday. I was about to sync 1 album onto the ipod, when I got a message saying the ipod needed to be restored. At first I tried to sync it without doing the restore, but nothing would happen, so I restored it (I knew it would erase the ipod, but all the songs were still there on itunes), and when I went to put the songs back on there, it only put around 100 on there. I tried first syncing the entire playlist, and when I got the same result, I tried syncing it manually, it made no difference. I don't know if there's something I need to do that I'm missing, but I'm nervous about doing anything else because I'm nervous about possibly making things worse, like losing the 9,100 songs I have in itunes and having to start all over again. That would take forever.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anything different happened to your computer/iPod since the problems started?


----------



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Has anything different happened to your computer/iPod since the problems started?


Nope


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try and do a system restore point.


----------



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Try and do a system restore point.


System restore on the entire computer? I don't know if it makes any difference, but I'm not the only one who uses the computer (and, no, this was not a result of anything anyone else did, I'm positive about that).


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

System Restore affects Windows system files, programs, and registry settings, not your personal files.

Have you tried uninstalling iTunes and re-installing?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The reason I asked to do a system restore is because something must have happened, and if it is on the computer end a system restore might fix it.

Her is how to do it:

Use System Restore to Undo Changes if Problems Occur


----------



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

JMPC said:


> Have you tried uninstalling iTunes and re-installing?


 No, because that would simply result in having to do what I'm trying to avoid, starting all over from scratch.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You don't lose your music when you uninstall iTunes. The music files are stored in a user directory and would not be removed when you uninstall iTunes. I would certainly back up all the music to another drive just to be sure but I've never had an issue before.


----------



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> The reason I asked to do a system restore is because something must have happened, and if it is on the computer end a system restore might fix it.
> 
> Her is how to do it:
> 
> Use System Restore to Undo Changes if Problems Occur


I did the system restore, and it didn't help my itunes problem at all


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you tried reinstalling iTunes like JMPC suggested?


----------



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

I've decided to just reinstall all my songs, so I cleared all the ones in itunes and am starting all over. Oddly enough, even though it might take a while, it'll be less of a headache.


----------



## calideson (Feb 24, 2011)

*OK, Now what the hell is going on!? :upset:*

*I deleted the songs I had on itunes and reinstalled them from the backup drive I have them on, and then when I went to sync the ipod it only added about 30 songs. So then I uninstall itunes from the computer, then reinstall it, and when I reinstalled it, the playlist was still there, and it still wouldn't sync all the songs! What am I doing or not doing?*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Make sure all the files in iTunes are actually pointing to the right file on the computer.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Not that this will fix the iTunes issue but if you just want to get the files back onto the iPod you could use something else. I use MediaMonkey to manage my iPod (I hate itunes). You can simply drag and drop all of the files onto the iPod from the application interface.


----------

